# probleme avec smtp.free



## dbr22 (29 Mars 2007)

Bonjour , 

il sagit de soucis que ma petite-fille ne peut pas arriver a resoudre
habite bordeaux , abonnee degroupee ADSL free , macmini , mac os 10.4.9
Quand elle veut envoyer un mail elle a lalerte suivante :  <  impossible denvoyer le message via le serveur smtp.free.fr  > 

elle avait deja telephone a free pour des problemes de tv et etait tres remontee sur la facon dont son interlocuteur faisait durer a plaisir la conversation telephonique sans resoudre le probleme .
elle a donc voulu resoudre ca toute seule et dans preferences mail -> comptes -> colonne de gauche en bas elle a clique sur (-) pour supprimer son compte pensant pouvoir le recreer

mais , impossible   lauthentification aupres du serveur , echoue a chaque fois en respectant pourtant bien toutes les donnees anterieures.

et bien sur , quand elle ouvre mail elle na plus aucun des 300 mails quelle avait dans sa boite de reception
il ne lui a pas ete demande de confirmer leur suppression , il doit donc y avoir un moyen de les recuperer un jour ?

merci a ceux qui peuvent nous aider


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2007)

oulaaaa
1 A t elle une SAUVEGARDE de ses donn&#233;es?
( je crains le plan : _des sauvegardes? Ah bon? pourquoi?_
ben precisement pour des cas comme ca)


2- la non connexion smtp free  est un grand classique
et c'est en general la faute de free et la solution est...d'attendre que ca revienne &#224; la normale
( le webmail chez free c'est un de leurs points faibles)

C'est aussi une des raisons pour prendre des comptes webmails passant par leur propre smtp ind&#233;pendant du FAI
(gmail par exemple)


----------



## BernardRey (29 Mars 2007)

Il serait intéressant d'avoir un peu plus de précisions. En particulier chez quel hébergeur est son compte (c'est un compte en @free.fr ?) ainsi que le paramétrage qui a été saisi pour le serveur SMTP. Il est par exemple possible que les données entrées ne correspondent pas à ce qui est attendu (utilisation d'une connexion sécurisée, d'un port spécifique, etc.)


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2007)

elle est chez free donc le smtp est vraisemblablement celui de son FAI
comme c'est le cas pour 90&#37; des comptes

par contre il est possible que les reglages avanc&#233;s du smtp soient faux


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Mars 2007)

dbr22 a dit:


> et bien sur , quand elle ouvre mail elle n&#8217;a plus aucun des 300 mails qu&#8217;elle avait dans sa boite de reception
> il ne lui a pas ete demande de confirmer leur suppression , il doit donc y avoir un moyen de les recuperer un jour ?



Il y a normalement un moyen d'acc&#233;der aux bo&#238;tes d'envoi et de r&#233;ception chez free. C'est l'acc&#232;s par le site web de Free, ici: http://imp.free.fr/ . Si les messages existent encore, on peut les voir l&#224;.

Il est aussi possible de demander &#224; Mail de regarder les messages encore sur le serveur, en faisant un clic droit (ou Ctrl+clic) sur le compte et en choisissant "Informations" dans le menu contextuel. Sous l'onglet "Messages sur le serveur" apparaissent alors progressivement tous les messages re&#231;us.


----------



## BernardRey (29 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> elle est chez free donc le smtp est vraisemblablement celui de son FAI comme c'est le cas pour 90% des comptes


C'est pas si évident, des tas de gens gardent leur "ancienne adresse" lorsqu'ils changent de FAI à l'occasion d'un passage au haut débit.



pascalformac a dit:


> par contre il est possible que les reglages avancés du smtp soient faux


En principe, pour un compte free en passant par une Freebox, il n'y a aucun "réglage avancé" à saisir, seulement smtp.free.fr comme nom de serveur (de préférence sans faute de frappe )


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> C'est pas si évident, des tas de gens gardent leur "ancienne adresse" lorsqu'ils changent de FAI à l'occasion d'un passage au haut débit.


on appelle pas la hotline free pour un probleme de flux TV si free n'est pas le FAI

Par contre
et c'est un classique
il est possible que le compte email ne soit PAS géré par le smtp free et soit  l'un de ceux qui requiert son propre smtp




> En principe, pour un compte free en passant par une Freebox, il n'y a aucun "réglage avancé" à saisir, seulement smtp.free.fr comme nom de serveur (de préférence sans faute de frappe )


tout dépend du webmail utilisé

sinon en cas standard  ( passage par smtp free , le reglage à verifier est port 25
le reste est laissé non rempli et non coché)


----------



## BernardRey (29 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> on appelle pas la hotline free pour un probleme de flux TV si free n'est pas le FAI


Mais on peut tr&#232;s bien &#234;tre chez Free depuis peu et continuer &#224; utilise sa bo&#238;te chez Wanadoo (j'ai des exemples)  De toute fa&#231;on, sans pr&#233;cisions compl&#233;mentaires sur le cas de notre ami dbr22 (de sa petite-fille, plut&#244;t) on est plut&#244;t dans les hypoth&#232;ses, conjectures, boules de cristal et tarot divinatoire...


----------



## dbr22 (29 Mars 2007)

merci a tous pour votre aide
en fait elle semble avoir fait une connerie
car maintenenant , dans son logiciel de courrier qui est " MAIL " son compte n'apparait plus dans la colonne comptes des preferences de mail
elle est chez free , ligne degroupee , freebox , telephonie gratuite , ADSL 18 M je crois 

le mieux maintenant , c'est sans doute qu'elle telephone a free meme si elle doit restee 3/4 heure au telephone , en repetant 5 fois les memes choses ( il parait que c'est l'habitude chez free   !  !  ?  ?  ) 
mais les 300 messages qu'elle avait dans sa boite de reception de " mail " , elle ne pourra certainement pas les recuperer sur le serveur free car " mail " etait parametre pour que les messages soient effaces sur le serveur des qu'ils etaient rapatries sur son ordinateur .

je n'ai sans doute pas bien compris tout ce qui m'a ete dit a propos des comptes webmails

*C'est aussi une des raisons pour prendre des comptes webmails passant par leur propre smtp indépendant du FAI
(gmail par exemple)*

par exemple dans mon cas  ( logiciel mail et FAI = wanadoo ) j'avais , il y a quelque temps cree une adresse e-mail  < @laposte.net > mais j'ai abandonne car je n'ai pas trouve ca tres pratique ; bien que mon logiciel mail soit parametre pour relever mes mails sur le serveur laposte en meme temps que ma boite wanadoo en effacant sur le serveur apres avoir rapatrie sur mon ordinateur   -->  ca se passait tres bien avec ma boite wanadoo mais seulement  1 fois sur 3 ou 4 avec laposte  --> l'assistance technique m'avait repondu que c'etait un inconvenient impossible a supprimer et que je n'avais qu'a me connecter sur le serveur laposte pour voir mes mails de facon sure . bizarre ! moi je trouve beaucoup plus simple de n'avoir qu'a regarder la boite de reception de son ordinateur 

Qu' en pensez-vous ?    ou alors , y a un truc qui m'echappe


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2007)

Telephoner &#224; Free pour r&#233;cupere les mails ne sert &#224; rien et lui coutera cher, tr&#232;s cher.

( tu en expliques fort bien les raisons)

Les webmails
Ton histoire  a d&#251; arriver &#224; un moment o&#249; laposte n'&#233;tait pas optimale
je connais plusieurs personnes ( dont moi) qui relevent via Mail  sans aucun probleme  le courrier  de divers comptes passant par divers smtp

 un des autres  avantages de Gmail c'est non seulement un smtp non free , mais en plus;  tout le courrier  , envoi et reception peut rester en archives en ligne , il y a largement la place :  taille de boite au d&#233;part 2,5 G et ca augmente doucement  tous les jours 

en cas de souci ou accident sur l'ordinateur c'est une bonne chose

(et un tr&#232;s bon filtre anti spam et des tas d'autres atouts)

-
concernant ta  petite fille
*LA* question ( toujours pas r&#233;pondue)

A  t elle une SAUVEGARDE ??

Si oui c'est facile de corriger
--------
Si c'est non faut passer par des logiciels de r&#233;cuperation ( effet non garanti)

Et par ailleurs il serait nettement plus rapide et simple qu'elle vienne directement ici elle m&#234;me


----------



## dbr22 (29 Mars 2007)

merci a *pascalformac* pour toutes ces precisions tres precieuses et mes excuses pour avoir oublie quelques points 

*A t elle une SAUVEGARDE ??*
non . . . et c'est bien sur une erreur mais elle croyait effacer seulement les parametres du compte pour pouvoir les recreer SANS detruire la boite de reception deja existante sur son ordinateur . 
une erreur tout court aussi de facon generale et cela fait bien 1 an que je lui dit d'avoir un DD externe pour faire une sauvegarde de temps en temps de tout son DD interne . . .  surtout que chez macway on en trouve qui me semblent tres bien et pas trop chers 

*Et par ailleurs il serait nettement plus rapide et simple qu'elle vienne directement ici elle même*
sans aucun doute . . .  et je lui avais suggere mais elle est actuellement en plein dans des examens et c'est sans doute pour ca qu'elle s'est un peu enervee et a bidouille un peu trop vite

je lui avais dit , puisqu'elle ne voulait pas telephoner , de trouver une adresse e-mail d'ssistance technique free et de leur dire de reparametrer sa boite aux lettres exactement comme elle etait avant les bidouillages     mais il semble qu'elle n'en a pas sous la main et pour l'instant je n'ai pas trop insiste      je suis a 300 km de chez elle 
elle m'a raconte ca par telephone 
elle a bien une boite hotmail ( pour se servir de amsn ) mais cela arrive encore assez souvent qu'un message envoye dessus est refuse sans qu'on sache pourquoi et qu'il est accepte le lendemain   ( ? ) 
avec l'alerte suivante :

Action: failed
Status: 5.0.0
Diagnostic-Code: X-SMTP-Server; host mx1.hotmail.com[65.54.245.8] said: 550
    Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable (in reply to RCPT TO
    command)


*Si c'est non faut passer par des logiciels de récuperation ( effet non garanti)*
est-ce qu'il en existe des gratuits ? 
moi , j'ai eu avec mon apple care du G5 , un CD  "  TechTool Deluxe  " mais je ne crois pas qu'il fasse ca ( ? )   je ne suis pas tres expert 

Merci encore


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Mars 2007)

A tout hazard, il faudrait regarder dans les sous-dossiers de _(maison)/Biblioth&#232;que/Mail/_ pour voir s'il ne resterait pas quelques fichiers ".emlx" correspondant au compte disparu. On ne sait jamais.

(on peut voir le contenu brut des messages en ouvrant les fichiers ".emlx" avec TextEdit, par exemple)


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2007)

ok
pas de sauvegarde
la tuile 

R&#233;cuperation via Free
je ne vais pas le r&#233;peter &#224; chaque post, comme d&#233;j&#224; dit, il faut oublier cette option
( j'ai des milliers de posts d'aide d&#233;di&#233;s free , free je connais bien , ils ne bougeront pas le petit doigt)

les logiciels de repechage de certaines choses ca  ne marche que  si on les as d&#233;j&#224; install&#233;s avant ou s'ils sont sur un volume externe sinon risque que l'installation de ceux ci efface ...les fichier &#224; r&#233;cuperer en s'installant sur une partie de l'espace "liber&#233;" par la suppression.
Et bien s&#251;r toute cr&#233;ation de fichier et grosse modification est &#224; &#233;viter jusqu'aux manips de r&#233;cup
je ne d&#233;taille pas
il y a des dizaines de sujets l&#224; dessus

-
Mon conseil
Qu'elle se fasse  d&#233;j&#224; une raison si la r&#233;cuperation ne marche pas ( fort possible)
je sais c'est enervant , mais elle a bourd&#233; ET pas de sauvegarde et examens , tant pis

et qu'elle prenne un gmail !!


----------

